# Fulgrim, Prince of Pleasure, Emperor's Children Primarch



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

Here's my third daemon primarch, the deviant Fulgrim. The mini was sculpted by Grytz (www.grytzminis.com) and I handled the paintjob. 
The cooperation with Grytz was exemplary and he did exactly what I wanted, it's the first time I'm 100 % satisfied with a commission. 
Inspiration mainly comes from Horus Heresy Vol. 4 book. 

http://hellric.over-blog.com/article-11810155.html


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice dude - I like the armour, very deep blue you have there, lots of depth to it.

Very well painted.


----------



## PILGRIMSHOST (Jun 17, 2007)

Fulgrim looks so good. Ive seen lots of other models of other characters from the heresy and wonder why GW or forge world dont make their own versions, if only for collecting reasons. And what with the approach of codex apocalypse and the rules that will be available, why dont they bring out WARHAMMER 30'000. Id love to be LUNA WOLVES. 

Also has anybody seen a model of the EMPEROR apart from the diarama with HORUS and the slain SANGUINIOUS?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

VERY NICE! Love that blue, how did you get it?


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

The Wraithlord said:


> VERY NICE! Love that blue, how did you get it?


Base colour is GW midnight blue, then Ultramarine blue from Marabu Decormate paint, then highlights with Enchanted blue and final highlight with GW enchanted blue + Vallejo skull white


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Impressive as always mate, love the blue. Never gotten it to work as good as that.

Just curious what kind of monster will you pull out of your head next :wink:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a question--when people say "highlight of Enchanted blue" what do they mean?

The extreme lines on the edge? Or a coat that covers less around the edges?


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

hephesto said:


> Impressive as always mate, love the blue. Never gotten it to work as good as that.


It's the first time that I manage to do the blue like this in fact 



hephesto said:


> Just curious what kind of monster will you pull out of your head next :wink:


First I thought to make Mortarion. But The miniature I had in mind as a base was too small, so at the moment I have no idea on how to do him so it's pushed back. Next monsters are tyranids : a Cthulhu-like broodlord and a heavily converted Malanthrope are on my bench  

@Anphicar when I meant highlight I wanted to say the edges overal. Final highlight is only some areas on these edges.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

But when people say go thru this color and highlight up to this, they mean just paint in full layers, and then a final highlight on the edges, or do they mean gradually paint less and less?


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

It just depends on the time and effort you want to put into your mini... but of course they mean second solution.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i personally dont like the scuplt, it looks....odd. but the painting is very nice.


----------

